

Google Latitude comes to the iTunes Store - dholowiski
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/12/13/google-latitude-comes-to-the-app-store/

======
DupDetector
Previous submissions, same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000127> \- apple.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000320> \- engadget.com

No comments (yet)

------
travisp
I'm sure we'll know soon enough, but I wonder how much this affects battery
life. When apps like TomTom GPS go into the background and keep using location
services, my entire battery can be used in just an hour or less it seems.

